# Broadhead Meadows



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

My dad was telling me about when he was younger, he used to think that Broadhead Meadows was a really pretty place, so my question is, how rough is the road to get there, and how many people will there be there? I'm sure it sees a lot of traffic, but was wondering if anyone on here is familiar with it. Feel free to PM me is you would rather.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The amount of people you will see at Breadhead Meadows depends on timing, weekdays.....not so many, weekends and holidays......there will be some company. In recent years it has become part of a maintained ATV trail system and has gotten quite popular with off roaders. But you can still get to the Meadows with a good 4x4. Most of the rest of the "trails" in the area are mostly ATV trails. I think the best way to get there is from the Murdock Basin road.


----------

